# Stainless exhaust polishing



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Got myself this second hand beauty for the scoob.

Now the backbox itself has polished up beautifully, but the pipe that connects to the centre section is a lot more tarnished.

What will shift that? Is it ok to wet sand it then polish? I've used megs metal polish and 00 grade wire wool, but it hasn't really touched it.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

You don't need to wet sand it, just use the paper dry then use a polishing mop on a drill with something like mothers mag and aluminium polish. To take the worst of it off use a wire brush cup in a drill


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

this might help with what is suggested above

http://www.britepipes.com/


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Nice one lads. I'll get back at it then. I was just worried about over doing it on stainless.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sti genome back box for new age impreza is a lovely item, had one on my old sub, really needs a decat and deresonated centre section to really hear the boxer burble , this has a 2.5~2.75in pipe bore so will mate perfectly onto the oem centre section. Built really well with great weld work , just a shame it's doesn't come as a 3-3.5in bore system


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

CTR247 said:


> Sti genome back box for new age impreza is a lovely item, had one on my old sub, really needs a decat and deresonated centre section to really hear the boxer burble , this has a 2.5~2.75in pipe bore so will mate perfectly onto the oem centre section. Built really well with great weld work , just a shame it's doesn't come as a 3-3.5in bore system


It's all on now. Had to buy a non resonated centre pipe, as the mild steel one was on its last legs. The WR1 only has the Prodrive sports cat anyway, so it sounds great now. It's not too loud, but has a nice growl to it. The only real issue I had was seized bolts, and the downpipe to decat gasket gave out with the movement so had to be changed too. Now I need the time to fit the matching defi genome gauges.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah with the pro drive sports cat and de-resonated centre section it would have a nice rumble, good work glad you got it sorted

STI genone / defi gauges are nice - you going to mount in centre trebble pod, some nice holders available with a good fit


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

I've got them mounted in a triple centre pod, with a 52mm boost gauge to fit in the drivers air vent. Then I'll fit the controller in the cup holder.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds good to me , managed to find a pic of my old impreza Sti Ver 8 (wide track model) with Sti genome fitted


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

The way I polish exhausts is with a metal polishing kit from eBay,drill and brilliant metal polishes it would take about twenty minutes on something like that but you do get covered in crap a full face screen is highly recommended


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

CTR247 said:


> Sounds good to me , managed to find a pic of my old impreza Sti Ver 8 (wide track model) with Sti genome fitted


Nice looking scoob. :thumb: looks like you traded up, judging by your profile pic.


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you, yes after the impreza had a few different motors but still miss the flat 4 boxer burble. Interesting the new motor has flat 6 but sounds mute compared to the impreza


----------

